# Vanda teres alba



## cwt (Jun 7, 2008)

Sorry for the spots, and the background


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 7, 2008)

the true papilionanthe teres var. alba? WOW..!! I'm trying to get one of its hybrids, P. Poepoe 'Diana'.. But everytime I buy cuttings, they turn out to be something else, usually Miss Joaquim... >_<


----------



## Rick (Jun 7, 2008)

Very cool.

Show us the leaves!


----------



## Pete (Jun 8, 2008)

nice!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 8, 2008)

great to see those blooms! can you tell us something about your growing conditions?? Jean


----------



## cwt (Jun 8, 2008)

It grows at the bottom end of the greenhouse,just plastic covering where it hangs. So nearly 90% sunlight and average day temps between 30C and 32C.
Watered everyday and there is a lot of windflow.
Charles


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks Charles! How large has it grown??. I have the normal teres form; the plants grow meterwise but do not flower  !! Jean


----------



## cwt (Jun 8, 2008)

Jean, this one is slow, not like the normal teres. Do the vanilla trick. Up and down the support, stays compact and it flowers.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 8, 2008)

Would be worth a try with one of them! Jean


----------



## GuRu (Jun 8, 2008)

cwt said:


> Sorry for the spots....



Hi Charles,

No need to apologize for the spots - it's a great flower with or without them! :drool: 
It's the first time I see a photo of this alba beauty and to be honest I didn't know that it exists by now.
Best regards from Gemany, GuRu


----------



## cwt (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for all your remarks. I got a small piece some ten years ago from a local collecter. he bought it in the early eighty's,from someone in the US, for quite a high price. He cant remember the amount, and said it was someone in Santa Barbara he got it from.

Point is, he still didnt flower his plant, so this is the first 2 flowers in South Africa in more than 2 decades.


----------



## paphjoint (Jun 8, 2008)

very nice !


----------



## Elena (Jun 8, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------

